# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Σπασμενο η οχι?

## Nopi

Καλησπερα στην ομαδα. Σημερα το πρωι παρατηρησα στο κοκατιλ μου οτι στο ενα ποδι το δαχτυλακι του δεν το κουναει και ουτε γατζωνει με αυτο σε αντιθεση με το οδιο δαχτυλο στο αλλο ποδι. Λετε να ειναι σπασμενο? Παρολα αυτα δεν δειχνει να ποναει οταν το ακουμπαω. Θα ανεβασω και μια φωτογραφια να το δειτε. 

Στάλθηκε από το BLN-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Αυτό έγινε σε πολύ μικρή ηλικία και πλέον έχει "δέσει" το δάχτυλο σ' αυτή τη θέση.
Δεν πρέπει να σε ανησυχεί εφόσον το πουλί πατάει καλά. Άλλωστε δεν μπορείς πια να επέμβεις.

----------


## Nopi

> Αυτό έγινε σε πολύ μικρή ηλικία και πλέον έχει "δέσει" το δάχτυλο σ' αυτή τη θέση.
> Δεν πρέπει να σε ανησυχεί εφόσον το πουλί πατάει καλά. Άλλωστε δεν μπορείς πια να επέμβεις.


Ναι το πιθανοτερο ειναι αυτο. Απλα εγω τωρα το παρατηρησα μαλλον. Απλως δεν το κουναει καθολου το δαχτυλακι αυτο. Λες και  ειναι αναπηρο. 

Στάλθηκε από το BLN-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

